# The 2000 Toyota Corolla should be the most popular Uber car.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Since Uber reduced rates, The 2000 Toyota Corolla base model with 99k miles should be the vehicle to buy for any city that approves cars that old because of low depreciation costs, good fuel economy, and low cost of maintenance.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

some cities allows 2000+ cars to be used.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone doing Uber more than occasionally should seriously consider having a separate older, reliable car for Uber. With every rate cut and driver glut it makes less and less sense to wreck a 1-3 year old car for 30c a mile


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

All Corollas are great cars. But i was never a fan of Toyota.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> All Corollas are great cars. But i was never a fan of Toyota.


neither was I but my 14' Camry has grown on me because it's everything you need in a car and also tries to keep up with the best of the best in every aspect, all while being $20k new. there's a word that perfectly describes toyota vehicles: practical. I treat mine like it were an exotic. Not a spec of dust, professional washes which I do myself, particular about maintenance and upkeep, and I even use higher grade gas at top tier gas stations, because it runs better. This car takes care of me so I take care of it. And that is also why I haven't done more than a few trips per week the last few weeks. These stupid ****ing pax don't deserve to be in my car.


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

91 gas in a corolla?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Trill Codby said:


> 91 gas in a corolla?


no, Camry. Can you read? modern ECU's adjust for better fuel. EPA tests all vehicles with 93 octane only. What does that tell you?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> neither was I but my 14' Camry has grown on me because it's everything you need in a car and also tries to keep up with the best of the best in every aspect, all while being $20k new. there's a word that perfectly describes toyota vehicles: practical. I treat mine like it were an exotic. Not a spec of dust, professional washes which I do myself, particular about maintenance and upkeep, and I even use higher grade gas at top tier gas stations, because it runs better. This car takes care of me so I take care of it. And that is also why I haven't done more than a few trips per week the last few weeks. These stupid ****ing pax don't deserve to be in my car.


My step father had 14 SE and now on his second 15 Camry SE. He switched from Gas to Hybrid Camry after 3 month. Last time i drove his Gas Camry, his computer stated that he got an average of 2.6mpg.
He had 8 Corollas before that.

I like the comfy seats. But the rest of the interior... it needs work.

Dash is too high. Center console buttons are made for gorilla hands, center console it self is too far pushed out in to the interior. Xmas lights for various buttons and shift lights. Back up camera is garbage. Washed out cheap screens; center console and center gauge screen.

Toyota makes great cars, but i love the simplicity of German cars. Even the back up camera on my Passat looks like HD. Camry back up camera is worse then 80's tube tv.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> no, Camry. Can you read? modern ECU's adjust for better fuel. EPA tests all vehicles with 93 octane only. What does that tell you?


EPA tests are not done with 93 fuel for all vehicles, only when a vehicle requires a 93 octane by manufacturer.

Camry uses 87 octane, using anything higher is a waist of money.

VW TSI 1.8 engine has a turbine and its tuned for 87 Octane. Using anything higher then 87, has no positive gains.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> EPA tests are not done with 93 fuel for all vehicles, only when a vehicle requires a 93 octane by manufacturer.
> 
> Camry uses 87 octane, using anything higher is a waist of money.
> 
> ...


I always use 87 but once in a while I use shell 93 because of the additives.

It's funny you mentioned the VW of all German cars. That is one of the most annoying brands of cars to drive. I had a 2004 R32, that was the only decent VW ever made. The screen in fact is one of the most annoying things about the current VW's, in my opinion. It's so difficult to use it blows my mind that any manufacturer in this day and age could sell a car with such a shitty system.

I miss my VW though. Had a pioneer avic-z1 in it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> I always use 87 but once in a while I use shell 93 because of the additives.
> 
> It's funny you mentioned the VW of all German cars. That is one of the most annoying brands of cars to drive. I had a 2004 R32, that was the only decent VW ever made. The screen in fact is one of the most annoying things about the current VW's, in my opinion. It's so difficult to use it blows my mind that any manufacturer in this day and age could sell a car with such a shitty system.
> 
> I miss my VW though. Had a pioneer avic-z1 in it.


If you want additives, Advanced Auto parts store always has a sale on Chevron fuel additive. The other day i got; buy one and get one free. Great product.

You will get same additives at Shell with 87 octane. No reason to pay for 93 octane. The only difference is 6 octane points.

89 Octane is a mix of 87 and 91.

The screen is annoying? How so? I think its the simplest of any make.
Whats annoying, is when car makers started adding tweeter, Facebook, Instagram, etc apps to cars radios. Why not add Uberpeople forum app to the radio? It wont be distracting at all.../sarcasm

Just for shit and giggles, car radios should have apps for ******* and Youporn. I dont see a problem with it and PAX will love it... *5 stars every time.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

word .. the older the better specially in Beverly hills


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> no, Camry. Can you read? modern ECU's adjust for better fuel. EPA tests all vehicles with 93 octane only. What does that tell you?


^^^
EPA tests with Indolene... a mixture of gasoline and other chems and without additives.


----------

